# MLB stretch run



## Marshall (Sep 9, 2012)

Been a good season guys. We were down for most of it. The Orioles are exciting, man I don't think I've ever seen a player be as home run hot, or destroy a team with home runs like Mark Reynolds and him hitting them against the Yankees in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 9, 2012)

Still pulling for st.louis here.
Berkman sure was a let down this year.
I was hoping him and carpenter were just resting
Up the first 1/2.... But damn. Doubting either does much
At all now. Still not out though!


----------



## slide (Sep 9, 2012)

Big talk about shutting down Strasburg...any thoughts? His last two outings werent that good, but he had a solid year. Man, thats a tough decision to shut him down going into the playoffs. Havent been there since 1933...man thats tough. 

-slide


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 9, 2012)

He looked awesome in the game I seen!
Davey Johnson may want to re- think that one.
I'd sure want him come playoffs


----------



## Marshall (Sep 9, 2012)

Ya, the Cardinals are definitely still in it. Their starting pitching kind of tanked and Berkman being banged up has hurt. Beltran homered today, but he really cooled off after an amazing start. They still have plenty of offense and the pitching isn't too bad. The NL is up for grabs once the playoffs start. I think the Reds are the best team, but they are beatable in a series.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 9, 2012)

Shutting down Strasburg is just ridiculous. There's zero science in it, I mean hell the guy they named the surgery after averaged 230+ innings for the first 5 years after he had it. It's horrible mis-management, and it's a shame that the agent is so involved with the team. These agents are destroying the sport to some degree imo.

They planned to be competitive, Davey Johnson said in spring training,"if we don't make the playoffs they should fire me". So if they wanted to limit Strasburg's innings and planned on contending, they should have had him do an extended spring training and not come up to the big leagues until mid-May.

It would definitely serve the agent and GM right if the Nationals get bumped from the playoffs, which without Strasburg, I don't see them winning a series.

You KNOW the other teams contending (Reds, Braves, Cardinals, Pirates, Giants, Dodgers) are happy as hell now !!


----------



## Marshall (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, hard to believe the Phillies and Brewers snuck right into the wildcard race. Going to be an exciting last 3 weeks to the season. Pirates are just crumbling away again. Maybe they should go back to the old colorful "We are the Family" uniforms I use to love


----------



## Marshall (Sep 17, 2012)

Cards took 2 of 3 from the Dodgers. Braves have a lock on 1 wildcard, should be a dogfight for the other spot.

Rangers are having a scare from the A's, they better step it up.
Yankees and Orioles still battling it out. Tampa hanging in there.

White Sox and Tigers could go down to the last day.


----------



## slide (Sep 17, 2012)

Tigers are killing me....and they blew a chance today losing that make-up game to Chicago. Now down 3 games w/ only 16 remaining. I hope they get hot. 

-slide


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 18, 2012)

rAJJIN said:


> Still pulling for st.louis here.
> Berkman sure was a let down this year.
> I was hoping him and carpenter were just resting
> Up the first 1/2.... But damn. Doubting either does much
> At all now. Still not out though!



I hear you bro, hopefully we can pull it out!!!


----------



## Marshall (Sep 18, 2012)

White Sox have gotten a great year out of Sale and a good year out of Peavy. Their lineup has been solid top to bottom. Just one of those years where everyone stayed fairly healthy and contributed. Their bullpen is weak though. That could bite them ass eventually.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow, look at old Ichiro, 11 for his last 15, all Yankee wins. Impressive.

Interesting to see Melky Cabrera remove himself for consideration for the NL batting title. I think it's a professional thing to do, have to applaud him.


----------



## slide (Sep 22, 2012)

Marshall said:


> Interesting to see Melky Cabrera remove himself for consideration for the NL batting title. I think it's a professional thing to do, have to applaud him.



Well, I dont know if I applaud him. Had he not gotten caught, he would have gladly accepted that title/award. Doesnt do much for me...

-slide


----------



## Marshall (Sep 22, 2012)

slide said:


> Well, I dont know if I applaud him. Had he not gotten caught, he would have gladly accepted that title/award. Doesnt do much for me...
> 
> -slide



True slide, but if you look at the league leaders from 94-2010, there's a lot of tainted ones. Granted they didn't get caught, but still. Braun got openly busted and kept an MVP. The technicality avoided the suspension, not the fact that he was using. 

I don't know if it's me, but I do notice the average player somewhat less built than 5-10 years ago. I think the game is slowly getting cleaned up.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 23, 2012)

Ichiro 3-5 with a homer. Who would've thought he'd go on a 14-20 streak in the middle of playoff run. Not a Yankee fan, but they're looking tough to beat. The AL teams seem to be getting weaker outside of NY and Baltimore.


----------



## slide (Sep 23, 2012)

That Yankees/As game yesterday was crazy. I enjoy baseball, but really, I have a hard time watching games during the regular season...up until/around this time of year. Then, it seems to be a little more exciting (for me). White Sox have dropped a few in a row...Tigers right there, ready to pounce, with Cabrera staring down the Triple Crown...damn, that would be something else. 

-slide


----------



## Marshall (Sep 24, 2012)

Ya, the AL Central is going to be the best race. A's/Angels for the AL wildcard spot with probably Baltimore.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 27, 2012)

The A's are just unstoppable. Texas hanging on for their life. Cardinals look like they have the 2nd wildcard wrapped up.


----------



## slide (Sep 30, 2012)

Tigers w/ a two game lead and four to play. Verlander looked good on the mound yesterday...Cabrera now tied for homers and leading in BA/RBI. Id love to see the Triple Crown happen.

Yankees and Os tied right now...What a race in the AL. 

-s


----------



## Marshall (Sep 30, 2012)

I never would have guessed @ game 158, NO ONE has clinched a playoff spot in the AL. Amazing.

Would be great for a Triple Crown for Cabrera. I can't believe he hits for as high an average as he does, considering he has zero foot speed.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 1, 2012)

Well, one more win by the A's and Cardinals and the teams are set. Just have to see who wins the divisions. Texas is struggling to hang on for sure.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 2, 2012)

2 divisions up for grabs ! I can't believe the A's. Billy Beane did it again I guess.

Looks like Cabrera will win the triple crown. Needs a couple more hits for average and home run or two, rbi crown is sewed up.


----------



## slide (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow...Oakland won the division. I heard yesterday that Texas had been in 1st since game 3. That is just crazy. 

-s


----------



## JAG (Oct 5, 2012)

Can not believe Texas choked like that!


----------



## Marshall (Oct 5, 2012)

I agree, JAG. Pitiful. Pitching was always suspect, but Hamilton didn't hit, Kinsler fell off. If not for Beltre, they'd probably out of the playoffs completely. Not saying Hamilton didn't have a great year, but he hit .254 from July 7th on. Kinsler's OPS+ fell off 24 points from last year. That's a HUGE dropoff in production, especially from the leadoff spot.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 5, 2012)

My awards for 2012:

American League:
MVP - Cabrera
CY  - Price
ROY - Trout
Manager - Showalter

National League:
MVP - Posey
CY - Dickey
ROY - Harper
Manager - Touch choice, I'll go with Bochy from SF. Held them together despite losing Melky Cabrera down the stretch and a horrible season out of Lincecum. Dusty Baker close 2nd.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 6, 2012)

Hard to believe the Rangers total collapse. I don't really see them re-signing Hamilton. He'll get big money, but if I were a GM, after his off season issues the past couple of years and the fact he hit .250 for the 2nd half of the season, I'd shy away from anything more than a 3 year deal.

After getting rid of Gonzalez, Beckett and Crawford, I kind of look for the Red Sox to make a push for him to play LF. What do you think jig?

I like the Giants, Nationals, Yankees and Tigers to advance, but it's hard to go against the A's. They just seem to win, and the Tigers infield defense is horrible, which could bite them in the ass in a 5 game series.


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 7, 2012)

Don't count out the defending champions!! 
Cards are in


----------



## Marshall (Oct 7, 2012)

They always seem to find a way. Should be a good battle with the Nationals.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, Reds and Tigers are sitting pretty. Hard to take 3 in a row in the playoffs.


----------



## slide (Oct 8, 2012)

Im not sure I like how they have the higher seed playing the first two games on the road during the Divisional Series. The Nats have the best record in baseball and then have to go play two on the road....kind of an odd set-up. Oh well. 

-s


----------



## Marshall (Oct 9, 2012)

It's a horrible setup slide. It should be 2-2-1. It's not like the teams can't afford the travel. I have a feeling it was to save an off-day of travel on the schedule, but who knows.

Either way, bad for the home field advantage, no doubt.


----------



## Jim550 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cards put it to the Nats last night, nice play by on John Jay at the wall and Beltran went yard twice    Hopefully we can keep it up!


----------



## Marshall (Oct 9, 2012)

Would serve the Nats right to lose in the 1st round for shutting down Strasburg. Poetic justice.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 10, 2012)

Good to see the A's and Giants extend the series. Makes for more exciting games to watch. 

HUGE games today for sure. Especially for the Yankees.


----------



## Jim550 (Oct 10, 2012)

Another big win today by the Cards over the Nats 8-0


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 11, 2012)

Jim550 said:


> Another big win today by the Cards over the Nats 8-0



Heard them
Say on the news tonight card have out scored the
Nats 23-4


----------



## Jim550 (Oct 11, 2012)

rAJJIN said:


> Heard them
> Say on the news tonight card have out scored the
> Nats 23-4



Yeah that is from the last two games, that doesn't include the first game the Nats won though.  Pretty awesome either way!


----------



## Marshall (Oct 11, 2012)

Orioles closer blew a huge game, wow. Same with Tigers.

How many times have you seen a closer be great through the regular season and can't close it out in the post season. 2 big game 5's today !


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 12, 2012)

Damn! Werth Smashed that ball. Line drive Homer off Lynn.
Game 5 tomorrow.  I think today the redbirds were tired from all the Hits the past few days 
Theyll be ready tomorrow to put up 10 runs


----------



## Jim550 (Oct 12, 2012)

rAJJIN said:


> Damn! Werth Smashed that ball. Line drive Homer off Lynn.
> Game 5 tomorrow.  I think today the redbirds were tired from all the Hits the past few days
> Theyll be ready tomorrow to put up 10 runs




I hope so I didn't get to watch the game today but was following it on my phone.  Lets go Cards!!!


----------



## basskiller (Oct 12, 2012)

first time in 15 years that the O's have made it to the playoffs.. good to see them there


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor nationals.
I feel bad for them. The closer and the fans mostly.

Go cards


----------



## slide (Oct 13, 2012)

I went to bed when it was 6-0 and thought wow...how cool is this for the Nats. I wake up, grab my Kindle only to read the headline on ESPN. Man, that is rough. And the Baltimore gets bounced too...tough night for the Beltway. 

Hopefully the Tigers can take it to the Yanks. 

-s


----------



## Marshall (Oct 13, 2012)

It serves the Nationals right for deactivating their best pitcher. We'll see how many times they get this opportunity in the future. 

Should be some interesting LCS's. Pretty even matchups unless the Yankees start hitting lots of homeruns again.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 16, 2012)

I've never seen a lineup swing at as many breaking balls in the dirt as the Yankee hitters. It's almost unbelievable. Sad to see Jeter get hurt. They don't have much of a chance unless 3 or 4 guys get really hot and Ichiro starts getting on base.

Giants-Cards should be a dogfight.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 21, 2012)

Well the Yankees were easily dispatched by the not so fearsome Tigers. Big chances in the Bronx this offseason, guaranteed. 

Big performance by Zito in game 5, a must win. I was impressed. Should be an exciting game 6 and maybe 7 in San Fran.


----------



## slide (Oct 21, 2012)

Being from the "D", I like seeing the Tigers do well. Impressive the way they disposed of the Yankees...timing is everything. I would agree we will see some chgs with the Yanks..they are definitely needed. 

I have to say I am surprised with how the Cards have fared without Pujols. Im not a fan of either Cards/Giants..neither of them really excite me. 

-s


----------



## Marshall (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought the Tigers infield defense could cause them some problems, but they made the plays they needed to against the Yanks. Then again, it seems like almost everyone struck out  

The Cardinals are just winners. They've gotten big years out of players other teams have let go. Berkman last year, Beltran this year. They always know which guy to sign who's been given up on. They'll probably sign Ichiro next year and he'll hit .350 again !

Looks like a game 7 tomorrow. I like Cain for SF if that happens.


----------



## slide (Oct 27, 2012)

The Tigers better wake up their bats...as SF has been hot. Starts tonight in the "D"...need to take this one first or this could be over in a hurry. 

-s


----------



## Marshall (Oct 27, 2012)

They need a sweep in Motown. I don't see them taking only 2 out of 3 in Detroit and then taking 2 in SF, that's be really tough. The good news is that the Giants pitching can't get any better..


----------



## Marshall (Oct 29, 2012)

Parity in MLB, that's for sure. The Giants did it again. Looking forward to a busy off-season and seeing where the teams lineup next spring.

Astros going to the AL with new 'old school' type uniforms. Should be cool.


----------



## slide (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, thanks for showing up, Detroit. Damn. That was a rough series...but they ran into a buzzsaw w/ the Giants. 

Im wondering if we will see many big names moving this off-season? 

-s


----------



## Marshall (Oct 30, 2012)

The only rumor I've heard is the Brewers courting Josh Hamilton. Greinke's probably the best pitcher on the market. I like his stuff. A bit of a head case, but he can be a solid number 1 or 2. Wouldn't be surprised to see the Yankees or Red Sox make a run for him, but he supposedly has severe anxiety and is more comfortable in a smaller market. We'll see.


----------

